# Free Sync Monitor mit Nvidia Karte



## svenh1402 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen AOC U2879VF Monitor. Dieser Verfügt über Free Sync. Ich möchte mir nun eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen und tendiere eher zur GTX 1060. Meine Frage nun was habe ich für Nachteile? Merke ich diese beim normalen Arbeiten und Spielen? Sind die Nachteile so gravierend das ich mir lieber eine RX 480 zulegen sollte um Free Sync zu nutzen?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## ElPiet (27. Juli 2016)

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass du freesync nicht nutzen kannst. 
Es ist einfach so als hättest du einen monitor ohne freesync. 
Ob du damit leben kannst musst du für dich entscheiden 

Unterwegs


----------



## 75928 (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hab grade den BenQ XL2420G (G-Sync) mit ner 980Ti laufen, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich in den meisten Fällen nicht zwischen G-Sync an bzw. aus unterscheiden könnte (Könnte aber möglicherweise daran liegen das fast alles mit über 80FPS läuft).

Was meinst du mit Nachteilen? Der einzige "Nachteil" der mir grade einfällt ist das nur AMD-Karten Free-Sync Monitore nutzen können, die 1060 erkennt den als ganz normalen Monitor ohne irgendwelche Zusatzfunktionen.

Beim Arbeiten (Office, etc)wird dir Free-Sync nicht auffallen, da diese Technik nur greift wenn die Graka es (unter Volllast) nicht mehr schafft 60FPS (bei einem 60Hz-Monitor) anzuzeigen, der Monitor gleicht dann seine Wiederholfrequenz an die FPS der Graka an.
Wenn du wissen willst welche Nachteile beim Spielen Free-Sync bringt dann schalte es doch einfach mal im Treiber aus, spiel ein bisschen und schau ob du einen Unterschied feststellst (ich gehe mal davon aus das du eine moderne AMD-Karte hast).
Wenn das fehlende Free-sync dich nicht stört dann greif zur 1060, wenn du es unbedingt brauchst dann schnapp dir ne AMD-Karte.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Juli 2016)

Meine Meinung: Für FreeSync hat man mal bei einem Monitor einen "Aufpreis" bezahlt. Ich finde einen Monitor, der das gleiche kann für weniger Geld - Fakt! Demnach sollte es einen Grund gehabt haben, warum ich mich trotzdem *für* FreeSync entschieden habe. Und das geb ich nun wieder auf?  Für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar...

Mal eine andere Frage: Warum tendierst du denn zur GTX? Die Karte mag aktuell nicht schlecht dastehen, aber wer weiß, was kommt....falls noch nicht geschehen - einfach mal lesen: RX 480 vs. GTX 1060 und Konsorten: Der "4 GiByte reichen locker"-Irrtum - Ein Kommentar von Raffael Votter


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (27. Juli 2016)

Naja du hast ja letzendlich für das Feature bezahlt.
Wenn du zu einer Nvidia greifst, hast du halt umsonst den Aufpreis bezahlt. 
Da der Aufpreis bei Freesync aber in der Regel nicht so hoch ist, wäre das noch verkraftbar.

Ob jetzt GTX 1060 oder RX 480 ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## ElPiet (27. Juli 2016)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Für FreeSync hat man mal bei einem Monitor einen "Aufpreis" bezahlt. Ich finde einen Monitor, der das gleiche kann für weniger Geld - Fakt! Demnach sollte es einen Grund gehabt haben, warum ich mich trotzdem *für* FreeSync entschieden habe. Und das geb ich nun wieder auf?  Für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar...
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage: Warum tendierst du denn zur GTX? Die Karte mag aktuell nicht schlecht dastehen, aber wer weiß, was kommt....falls noch nicht geschehen - einfach mal lesen: RX 480 vs. GTX 1060 und Konsorten: Der "4 GiByte reichen locker"-Irrtum - Ein Kommentar von Raffael Votter


Und weil in Vergangenheit mal ein Aufpreis bezahlt wurde sollte man den halben gpu Markt ignorieren? 
Monitore überleben oft 5 Jahre oder mehr. Und nur weil beim Kaufdatum graka a besser war, ist das nicht unbedingt ein Grund deswegen wieder zum gleichen hersteller zu greifen, obwohl graka b nun besser passt 

Unterwegs


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Juli 2016)

deaktiviere doch einfach mal Free Sync im Treiber und probier es aus, wenn es möglich ist. Deine aktuelle Grafikkarte kenne ich leider nicht.
Ich persönlich konnte nie zwischen FreeSync/G-Sync an oder aus unterscheiden. Dachte auch schon völlig inspirierend wie toll es doch ist Free-/G-Sync zu haben nur um dann hinterher festzustellen das es gar nicht aktiviert war. Gut als ich Tearing hatte wars klar, kam aber dank ausreichend schnellem Panel selten vor. 
Auf meinem Laptop ist es aber ohne V-Sync komplett unspielbar dank Tearing, nimm ich lieber den Inputlag mit aktiviertem V-Sync in Kauf.

Stell dir einfach die Frage wie es jetzt ist den Monitor hast du ja schon. Free-Sync kannst du im Treiber ausschalten. Wenn du es nicht aktivieren kannst weil du aktuell eine ältere GPU hast dann schau ob du Tearing hast was dich stört.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Juli 2016)

ElPiet schrieb:


> Und weil in Vergangenheit mal ein Aufpreis bezahlt wurde sollte man den halben gpu Markt ignorieren?
> Monitore überleben oft 5 Jahre oder mehr. Und nur weil beim Kaufdatum graka a besser war, ist das nicht unbedingt ein Grund deswegen wieder zum gleichen hersteller zu greifen, obwohl graka b nun besser passt
> 
> Unterwegs



Je nach Fall mag das stimmen. Wenn er sich nun überlegen würde, eine GTX 1070 (oder besser) zu holen, könnte man die Frage zwar stellen, die Antwort wäre aber relativ eindeutig: "Nimm eine GTX 1070, hast du mehr Leistung, aber kein FreeSync".
Bei der Entscheidung GTX 1060 oder RX 480 würde meine Wahl auf die RX 480 fallen. Zum einen wegen des FreeSyncs, zum anderen auf Grund des größeren Speichers.

Ich persönlich habe auch einen FreeSync Monitor und werde bei AMD bleiben. Auch das hat zwei Gründe: Einer ist FreeSync, der andere ist die GTX 970. So eine Vera***** unterstütze ich nicht - auch wenn ich evtl ab jetzt damit leben muss, nur noch die zweit- oder gar drittbeste GPU zu haben


----------



## ElPiet (27. Juli 2016)

Das wäre auch meine Überlegung, es sei denn die Karte wird sehr dringend gebraucht. 

Mein Punkt war auch eher aufzuzeigen, dass man sich nicht wegen eines Features in der graka Wahl unnötig einschränken sollte

Unterwegs


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. Juli 2016)

Ich würde mich davon auch nicht unnötig einschränken lassen.
Es wäre bei mir lediglich die letzte Überlegung wenn es 50:50 steht die die entscheidung dann zu gunsten der RX 480 lenkt.
Würde aber auch zu nVidea gehen und auf freeSync verzichten wenn ich meine Gründe hätte.


----------



## Marco298 (28. Juli 2016)

Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich auf Free Sync verzichten soll (MG279Q), keinerlei Infos wann denn irgendwann mal die 490 erscheint , die Leistung meiner R9 390 reicht mir für WQHD einfach nicht mehr aus, und die 1070 ist halt schon erhältlich....


----------



## Mich83 (28. Juli 2016)

Da du eine Mittelklasse Graka kaufen willst empfehle ich ganz klar die mit Freesync.
Den Nutzen hast du ja bei geringen FPS. Wie vorhin schon geschrieben wurde, bei 80FPS brauch mans nicht.
Wenn deine neue Karte älter und mehr gefordert wird, spätestens dann hättest du alles richtig gemacht.
Die 480 / 1060 sind nahe beieinander, was bringen dir die 2 3 Bilder mehr pro Sekunde von der Konkurenz zum gleichen Preis und dein Spieleerlebnis ist trotzdem schlechter?

@marco298 
Ende 2016 bis erstes Q1 2017
GPU-Roadmap 2016 - 2017: Geforce- und Radeon-Grafikkarten der nachsten Generation [Mai 2016]


----------



## svenh1402 (28. Juli 2016)

Wow danke Leute für die vielen Antworten.

Ich habe momentan eine GTX 460 verbaut. Diese schaffte es nicht einmal mehr neue Spiele in untersten Einstellungen Flüssig darzustellen. Deshalb muss eine neue her. Den Monitor habe ich so günstig bekommen da stellte sich mir nicht die Frage welche Features der jetzt hat und so weiter.
Jetzt steht halt ne neue Grafikkarte ins Haus und ich weiß halt nicht was ich tun soll.

Ich würde natürlich auch gerne ne größere Karte nehmen, mein Budget von 350€ habe ich mir allerdings gesetzt. Gut wenn es jetzt 400€ sind wäre das auch nicht schlimm. Ich möchte aber keine Grafikkarte für 500€ + kaufen, das ist es mir schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht Wert.
Von daher dachte ich mir das die RX 480 und GTX 1060 an sich ausreichen würden um neue Titel darzustellen. Bei der 1060 reißt mich halt der deutlich niedrigere Stromverbrauch und mit diesem ist sie ja anscheinend sogar noch schneller. Die Frage dabei ist dann halt ob 8GB VRAM wirklich nen effektiven Vorteil gegenüber 6GB VRAM in Zukunft bringen werden oder ob der Takt der Karte entscheidender ist.

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Juli 2016)

Da du n´ Freesync TFT hast, RX480. Sollten die FPS einbrechen, weswegen auch immer, hast du mit FS ein flüssigeres Gefühl als ohne. Kommt natürlich auch auf das eigene Empfinden an


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juli 2016)

svenh1402 schrieb:


> Ich würde natürlich auch gerne ne größere Karte nehmen, mein Budget von 350€ habe ich mir allerdings gesetzt. Gut wenn es jetzt 400€ sind wäre das auch nicht schlimm. Ich möchte aber keine Grafikkarte für 500€ + kaufen, das ist es mir schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht Wert.
> Von daher dachte ich mir das die RX 480 und GTX 1060 an sich ausreichen würden um neue Titel darzustellen. Bei der 1060 reißt mich halt der deutlich niedrigere Stromverbrauch und mit diesem ist sie ja anscheinend sogar noch schneller. Die Frage dabei ist dann halt ob 8GB VRAM wirklich nen effektiven Vorteil gegenüber 6GB VRAM in Zukunft bringen werden oder ob der Takt der Karte entscheidender ist.
> 
> Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen?



Leider ist es aktuell so, dass du bei einem Budget bis 400 Euro, nur die Wahl zwischen einer RX 480 oder einer GTX 1060 hast. Die nächst größere Karte wäre die GTX 1070, welche jedoch erst bei ca. 430-440 Euro anfängt(die günstigen Customs wohl gemerkt). Ansonsten gibts nur die Alternative zu versuchen, sich etwas wie eine GTX 980(ti) im Abverkauf zu holen.
Zum Thema 8GB vs 6 GB VRAM
RX 480 vs. GTX 1060 und Konsorten: Der "4 GiByte reichen locker"-Irrtum - Ein Kommentar von Raffael Votter
Ein netter Aritkel unseres Grafikkarten-Gottes


----------



## svenh1402 (28. Juli 2016)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Zum Thema 8GB vs 6 GB VRAM
> RX 480 vs. GTX 1060 und Konsorten: Der "4 GiByte reichen locker"-Irrtum - Ein Kommentar von Raffael Votter
> Ein netter Aritkel unseres Grafikkarten-Gottes



Ja den Artikel hat weiter vorne schon jemand geschrieben, habe ihn auch gerade durch. Demnach ist es ja so das die 8GB RX 480 der GTX 1060 mit ihren 6GB überlegen ist. In den Test scheint diese aber immer unter der 1060 zu liegen und der Stromverbrauch ist bei der 1060 natürlich unschlagbar.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist es denn Sinnvoll 430 für eine 1070 auszugeben? Ist der Mehrpreis wirklich gerechtfertigt und kann ich damit besser spielen?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juli 2016)

svenh1402 schrieb:


> Ja den Artikel hat weiter vorne schon jemand geschrieben, habe ihn auch gerade durch. Demnach ist es ja so das die 8GB RX 480 der GTX 1060 mit ihren 6GB überlegen ist. In den Test scheint diese aber immer unter der 1060 zu liegen und der Stromverbrauch ist bei der 1060 natürlich unschlagbar.
> 
> Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist es denn Sinnvoll 430 für eine 1070 auszugeben? Ist der Mehrpreis wirklich gerechtfertigt und kann ich damit besser spielen?



Ich rechne das immer gerne so aus:

GTX 1060 => 100% Leistung => ~300 Euro => 1% Leistung = 3 Euro
GTX 1070 => 135% Leistung => ~440 Euro => 1% Leisung = 3,25 Euro

Von der Preis-Leistung tun sich beide also nichts. Ich würde einfach mal überlegen, was du aktuell und in Zukunft so spielen willst, und dann bei den aktuellen Sachen einfach mal die Benchmarks durchgehen und gucken, wie viel Leistung du da so brauchst. An sich ist die 1070 für FHD ein bisschen "Overkill", aber zuviel Leistung schadet auch nicht. 
Ist eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung, wie viel du für eine Graka hinlegen willst. Da muss jeder seine persönliche Grenze ziehen. 

OT: Bei mir persönlich ist immer Schluss bei 350 Euro. Mehr will ich einfach dafür nicht ausgeben.


----------



## svenh1402 (28. Juli 2016)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> OT: Bei mir persönlich ist immer Schluss bei 350 Euro. Mehr will ich einfach dafür nicht ausgeben.



Ja das geht mir eigentlich auch so. Wichtig wäre mir zum Beispiel das ich Mafia III richtig gut spielen kann. Und das mindestens in FHD lieber natürlich in Höheren Auflösungen.
Die Frage ist reicht da eine RX 480 oder lieber ne 1070 und wenn 1070 geht ja das FreeSync Feature flötten.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juli 2016)

svenh1402 schrieb:


> Ja das geht mir eigentlich auch so. Wichtig wäre mir zum Beispiel das ich Mafia III richtig gut spielen kann. Und das mindestens in FHD lieber natürlich in Höheren Auflösungen.
> Die Frage ist reicht da eine RX 480 oder lieber ne 1070 und wenn 1070 geht ja das FreeSync Feature flötten.



Also wenn ich mir die Systemvorrausetzungen für Mafia III angucke, sollte das eigentlich sowohl mit einer RX 480/GTX 1060 als auch mit einer 1070 locker passen. 
Bei RX 480 vs GTX 1060 kann ich dich nicht wirklich opjektiv beraten, da ich was das angeht eine feste Tendenz habe 
Wie sinnvoll Freesync ist, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, den noch habe ich das nicht. Anschaffung eines Freesync Monitors ist aber bei mir geplant.


----------



## ElPiet (28. Juli 2016)

Also wenn wirklich eine 1070, würde ich für 450 eine jetstream schießen. Damit hast du dann die nächste Zeit ruhe in fhd und wqhd. 
Hatte dasselbe Optimierungsproblem wie du und mich entsprechend für die 1070 entschieden. Zugegeben ich habe auch kein adaptive sync drin. 

Unterwegs


----------



## svenh1402 (28. Juli 2016)

Also eine 1070 würde es rechtfertigen das Free Synch Feature von AMD links liegen zu lassen. Aber bei einer 1060 eher nicht hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## ElPiet (28. Juli 2016)

So würde ich das machen ja. Die 480 und 1060 sind eher auf einem Level. Die custom 480 kommen ja bald. Wenns nicht arg dringend ist, dann entweder die oder eine 1070

Unterwegs


----------



## Mich83 (28. Juli 2016)

svenh1402 schrieb:


> Also eine 1070 würde es rechtfertigen das Free Synch Feature von AMD links liegen zu lassen. Aber bei einer 1060 eher nicht hab ich das so richtig verstanden?



Ja genauso sehe ich es auch.

Ob du den Preisunterschied auf 1070 bezahlen willst, kannst du nur mit dir selber klären.


----------



## bschicht86 (28. Juli 2016)

Du kannst den Monitor auch so nutzen. Ich hab z.B. 2 Monitore, die 3D Vision von nVidia intus haben, aber eine AMD-Karte im Rechner.

Andererseits ist G-Sync eh viel teurer und wenn nVidia endlich mal den VESA-Standard nutzen würde, könnte eine GTX auch mit "FreeSync" umgehen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juli 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Andererseits ist G-Sync eh viel teurer und wenn nVidia endlich mal den VESA-Standard nutzen würde, könnte eine GTX auch mit "FreeSync" umgehen.



Letzteres wird wohl nie passieren, sonst gäbe es ja keinen Grund einen deutlichen Aufpreis für G-Sync zu zahlen, was das selbe in Grün ist (Wortwitz  ).


----------



## Buki (28. Juli 2016)

Tja Sven steh wie du genau vor der selben Entscheidung.  Habe auch einen freesync Monitor und kann mich auch nicht wirklich auf eine 480 festlegen. Es wird bestimmt noch 2-4 Wochen min dauern bis ein Custom Model verfügbar ist.  Überlege gerade ob ich nicht auf freesync "verzichten" soll ( hatte bisher kein freesync ka was ich verpasse ) und eine leise leistungsstarke 1070 nehme. 

Habe gerade noch eine 280x 

Variante A 1070 ist ca 110% schneller zur 280x, leiser und weniger Verbrauch zur 480. kein Freesync 460€
Variante B 480 ist ca 45% schneller zur 280x etwas lauter und mehr Verbrauch zur 1070. mit Freesync 299€

kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Juli 2016)

Buki schrieb:


> Tja Sven steh wie du genau vor der selben Entscheidung.  Habe auch einen freesync Monitor und kann mich auch nicht wirklich auf eine 480 festlegen. Es wird bestimmt noch 2-4 Wochen min dauern bis ein Custom Model verfügbar ist.  Überlege gerade ob ich nicht auf freesync "verzichten" soll ( hatte bisher kein freesync ka was ich verpasse ) und eine leise leistungsstarke 1070 nehme.
> 
> Habe gerade noch eine 280x
> 
> ...



Da kann man nur Eins machen. Einfach mal gucken, was man so spielt, und spielen möchte und dann gucken, ob auch das "kleinere" Upgrade reicht. Wenn nicht, dann das Große.
Leistung wirklich auf "Vorrat" zu kaufen, lohnt sich meistens nicht. In der nächsten Generation kann es wieder Karten geben, die selbst eine 1070 locker abhängen(Nur die Glaskugel weiß es aktuell) und wo dann zwei "kleine" Upgrades womöglich mehr gebracht hätten, als ein "Großes". Oder auch nicht.
Und wie sich die Anforderungen zukünftiger Spiele entwickeln, weiß auch kein Mensch.(Aktuell scheint es, abgesehen vom VRAM, etwas zu stagnieren)
Wenn ich mir Grakas kaufe, versuche ich immer auf einen Zeitraum von 2-2,5 Jahre zu "planen". Nach dieser Zeit, gibt es dann häufig für den selben Preis, wesentlich bessere Modelle. 
Mit 2x250 Euro im Abstand von 2-2,5 Jahren, kommt man in der Regel weiter, als mit 1x500 Euro(war zumindest mit Ausnahme der aktuellen Generation immer so). Vorrausgesetzt, man gehört nicht zu den Ultra-Enthusiasten, welche immer die höchste Auflösung und ultra-details haben müssen.


----------



## svenh1402 (29. Juli 2016)

Hey Buki ich glaube da hat dailydoseofgaming recht. "Mit 2x250 Euro im Abstand von 2-2,5 Jahren, kommt man in der Regel weiter, als mit 1x500 Euro(war zumindest mit Ausnahme der aktuellen Generation immer so)."

Demnach werde ich mir die 480 Nitro von Sapphire holen, oder gibt es nach euren Kenntnissen bessere Karten? Oder ist es vielleicht gar nicht mehr lange hin bis zu 490? Fragen über Fragen  Ich danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (29. Juli 2016)

Die Nitro, soll neben der Powercolor das Beste Custom der RX 480 sein. Beide haben von Haus aus, einen sehr hohen Grundtakt, und setzten auf bewärte Kühlerdesigns. Wenn eine davon verfügbar ist, würde ich zuschlagen.

Die 490 ist vermutlich Vega, deren Launch frühestens im Q4 2016, eher noch Q1 2017 ist. Bis es dann Customs gibt, könnten wir schon im Q2 2017 sein. Also heißt es erstmal abwarten und  
Auf die nächste Generation zu warten, lohnt sich meistens ebenfalls nicht. Egal wann man eine Grafikkarte kaufen will, die nächste Generation wird immer schon in Sicht sein.
Leistung kauft man, wann man sie braucht.
Ich persönlich würde mir jetzt für ~300 ein gutes Custom der 480 kaufen, und die gesparten 150 Euro gegenüber einer 1070 beiseite legen. Wenn dir irgendwann die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, dann verkaufste die 480 und tust die gesparten 150 dazu, und dann kannst du dir wieder ein gutes Modell der dann aktuellen Generation kaufen. Wenn die Karte 2 Jahre hält, dann sind wir bis dahin locker bei Vega/Volta, wo wir sicherlich noch mal einen netten Leistungschub erwarten dürfen. 
Das ist besser, als wenn du jetzt eine 1070 für 450 kaufst, die dann ja im selben Szenario insgesamt 4 Jahre halten müsste, um die selbe Leistung pro Euro zu erreichen.
Soweit meine Meinung.


----------



## svenh1402 (2. August 2016)

Ok Danke erstmal für eure Antworten!

Ich werde mich für eine AMD RX 480 8GB entscheiden.
Die Frage ist nur welche soll ich nun genau nehmen oder macht es gar keinen Unterschied?

Zur Wahl stehen bis jetzt:

PowerColor AMD Radeon RX 480 Red Devil 8GB
Asus AMD Radeon ROG Strix RX 480 OC 8GB
Sapphire AMD Radeon RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB 
GigaByte GV-RX480G1 GAMING-8GD
MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8192MB

Verwirrung schafft das bei manchen 8000 MHz ( Powercolor)  Memory Steht und bei anderen 2000 MHz (Sapphire) .

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (2. August 2016)

svenh1402 schrieb:


> Ok Danke erstmal für eure Antworten!
> 
> Ich werde mich für eine AMD RX 480 8GB entscheiden.
> Die Frage ist nur welche soll ich nun genau nehmen oder macht es gar keinen Unterschied?
> ...



Der Speichertakt wird vermutlich nahezu identisch sein. Es gibt bloß verschiedene Wege das anzugeben: Bei meiner Karte kann ich z.B. (1350 oder 5400 angeben, 1350 weil realer Takt und 5400 weil 4x1350 weil ja 4 Speichermodule)
Abgesehen von der Gigabyte sind alle von den dir gennanten sehr gut. Ich würde einfach gucken, wie viel die aktuell kosten, und welche als erstes Verfügbar ist.
Musst ggf. mal gucken, wie viel Platz du im Gehäuse hast. Die MSI ist relativ kurz, während die Powercolor z.B. relativ lang ist.


----------

